# Long Term Business Visa



## JamboJambo! (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, 
Can anyone provide hints / tips on the LTBV route? I own / run a specialist 
telemarketing company in the UK. We support a specific franchise group and have established interest from franchises in NZ and Australia (with a written agreement for support of franchises in New South Wales). The client ideally wants us to start on 1st Feb 2013 but looking at the lead time to gaining agreement and what is required in the business plan process I can't see this happening. As yet I've not started the visa process and have been considering doing this alone without the help of an agent. Has anyone done this? I will be approaching it from the Entrepreneur side of things rather than up front investment. For what it's worth I'm 35, no dependants, in good health, in business 7 years.
Thanks in advance...


----------

